# Le club des professionnels en informatique > Evolutions du club >  Nouveaux rangs et emblmes pour les contributeurs de Developpez.com

## Anomaly

Chers amis,

Il y a quelques mois, vous avez pu constater l'adoption du nouveau systme  points ainsi que les nouveaux rangs graphiques amliors pour les membres du forum.

Ceci tait en fait la premire tape ; la seconde tape, la voici : la valorisation de l'ensemble des contributeurs de Developpez.com, qu'ils soient membres de la rdaction de Developpez.com ou non.

Le nouveau systme que je vous prsente prsente notamment les avantages suivants sur l'ancien systme en vigueur depuis 2006 :
- Valoriser les contributions de l'ensemble des membres, pas uniquement ceux membres de la rdaction
- Disposer d'un graphisme adquat pour toutes les contributions, pas seulement rdacteur et modrateur
- Permettre aux membres de la rdaction de disposer d'un rang progressif bas sur les points comme les membres normaux

Il y a donc deux points distincts :

*Nouveaux rangs*

Dsormais, il n'y a plus que deux types de rangs :
- Les rangs des non-membres de la rdaction, qui sont ceux actuels (barre de progression, carrs et toiles jaunes)
- Les rangs pour les membres de la rdaction, qui sont dsormais uniques quelque soit la fonction dans la rdaction, et progressifs en fonction des points

Les anciens rangs des contributeurs non membres de la rdaction (les anciennes "plumes jaune") ont dsormais un rang de membre normal.

Les nouveaux rangs progressifs des membres de la rdaction sont les suivants :
-  pour ceux avec moins de 1 000 points
-  pour ceux entre 1 000 et 4 999 points
-  pour ceux entre 5 000 et 9 999 points
-  pour ceux entre 10 000 et 14 999 points
-  pour ceux entre 15 000 et 19 999 points
-  pour ceux avec 20 000 points ou plus

Notez que les administrateurs forums (Anomaly, Marc Lussac, netah25, Nono40) ont 6 toiles d'office (c'est plus une contrainte technique qu'autre chose).

*Les emblmes*

Dsormais, en-dessous du rang vont apparatre des emblmes en fonction de la nature des contributions. Ces emblmes sont affichs pour tous les contributeurs, y compris ceux non membres de la rdaction, parfois attribus de manire automatique.

 *Rdacteur* : Emblme automatique ds que vous avez rdig au moins un article. Au survol, affiche le nombre d'articles publis. Au clic, affiche la liste des dernires publications.

 *Modrateur* : Emblme affich pour tous les membres de la rdaction qui sont modrateurs du forum.

 *Correcteur* : Emblme attribu manuellement aux volontaires qui se sont investis dans la correction orthographique des articles avant leur publication.

 *Chroniqueur* : Emblme automatique ds que vous avez publi au moins une actualit. Au survol, affiche le nombre d'actualits publies. Au clic, affiche la liste des dernires actualits publies.

 *Traducteur* : Emblme automatique ds que vous avez publi au moins une traduction d'un article.

 *Blogueur* : Emblme automatique ds que vous avez publi au moins un billet blog sur Developpez. Au survol, affiche le nombre de billets blogs publis. Au clic, affiche les derniers billets de votre blog (seulement si vous avez rempli l'adresse de votre blog dans votre profil).

 *Aide sur le Chat* : Emblme attribu manuellement par les modrateurs du Chat aux personnes actives qui aident le plus les autres sur le Chat. Cet emblme vous donne +20% points.

   *Trophes* : Emblme attribu automatiquement ds que vous avez reu un ou plusieurs trophes. La couleur de l'emblme dpend du nombre de trophes reus (bronze pour moins de 5, argent pour 5  9, et or pour 10 et plus). Un clic sur l'emblme affiche l'ensemble des trophes reus. Quant aux trophes, il s'agit d'une  rcompense (valant 40 points) attribue manuellement par les administrateurs  des membres dans l'un des deux cas suivants :
 Le membre du forum tait vainqueur d'un concours organis par Developpez (comme par exemple l'un des nombreux Dfis) Le membre de la rdaction bnvole s'est distingu par une trs grande participation  la vie de Developpez
Je tiens  remercier *Atomya Rise* pour la ralisation graphique de l'ensemble des emblmes. Bravo  elle.  :;):

----------


## Nathanael Marchand

Ca fait trs Festival de Cannes les petites statuettes  :8-): 
Je trouve ca plus rigolo, plus sympa et plus lisible que les toiles.

Edit:
Y'a un truc que j'ai jamais capt: A partir de quand un rdacteur passe membre de la rdaction?

----------


## LittleWhite

Je trouve cela vraiment sympa  ::ccool:: 

Tout d'abord la ralisation graphique est amusante et vraiment belle  voir. (Bien jou Atomya Rise  ::ccool::  )
Deuximement, car je prfre avoir ces informations non pas en bas du cadre mais en dessous des toiles.
Et la dernire amlioration que je trouve bien (peut tre aussi la dernire  dire  ::aie:: ) c'est que les toiles correspondent  toute la plage de valeurs sur laquelle se rpartissais les membres du forums (notamment les 20 000 points) alors qu'avant,  partir de 5000 points je crois, c'tait finis.
Et les correcteurs orthographique (personnes sur lesquelles je dpend), on une statuette rien que pour eux (alors qu'avant, on ne voyaient pas la diffrence (graphiquement) avec un rdacteur)).

Donc, un grand bravo  toute l'quip  ::ccool:: 

Merci pour la statuette d'Aide sur le chat  ::lun::

----------


## Loceka

Perso j'aime bien aussi les "rewards" a fait trs jeux vidos actuels.  ::P:  

Par contre pourquoi ne pas avoir conserv la couleur violette pour les admins (vu que de toutes faon vous avez le max d'toile automatiquement) ?

Quoi qu'il en soit je trouve a sympa.  ::):

----------


## Charvalos

J'adoreeee les nouveaux emblmes. On voit tout de suite mieux qui fait quoi.

Je dis un grand GG  toutes l'quipes  ::ccool::

----------


## vintz72

Oul, j'ai du boulot, moi pour esprer une premire toile...  ::P:

----------


## Lyche

C'est cool  ::):  les participations du chat sont prises en compte maintenant  ::):  a fait moins squatteur du coup  ::aie:: 

Merci  vous!

( et merci pour la statuette chat  ::aie::  )

----------


## Atomya Rise

> Tout d'abord la ralisation graphique est amusante et vraiment belle  voir. (Bien jou Atomya Rise  )


Merci  ::oops:: 




> Deuximement, car je prfre avoir ces informations non pas en bas du cadre mais en dessous des toiles.


J'avoue que ce n'est pas une mauvaise ide, pour ma part, j'approuve  ::):   ::ccool::   ::P: 




> C'est cool  les participations du chat sont prises en compte maintenant  a fait moins squatteur du coup


L, je suis entirement d'accord avec Lyche, c'est vraiment super d'tre enfin reconnu  ::aie:: 

---------------------------

Et merci pour la "statuette" aussi  ::aie::

----------


## psylox

developpez.net vient d'inventer un nouveau mmorpg,  "rcolte toutes les rcompenses pour devenir un bon dveloppeur" !!  ::aie:: 

Bravo  toute l'quipe pour le taf accomplis !

----------


## Atomya Rise

> ... "rcolte toutes les rcompenses pour devenir un bon dveloppeur"...


Heuuu.... je ne pense pas que ce soit les rcompenses qui font qu'un dveloppeur est plus ou moins bon...

C'est plus une marque de participation afin de remercier les personnes qui participe chaque jour  la vie sur DVP  ::):

----------


## Max

Super boulot, comme d'hab'  ::king:: 



> Y'a un truc que j'ai jamais capt: A partir de quand un rdacteur passe membre de la rdaction?


Peux-tre un dbut de rponse par ici  :;): .

----------


## Psycadi

Une fois de plus, c'est vraiment du super boulot.

Il ne manque plus qu' afficher les trophes sur la fiche du profil  ::oops::

----------


## Anomaly

> Oul, j'ai du boulot, moi pour esprer une premire toile...


Comme tu n'es pas membre de la rdaction, tu bnficies de l'chelle standard des points pour les rangs standards, donc il ne te manque plus que 30 points pour avoir la premire toile.




> Par contre pourquoi ne pas avoir conserv la couleur violette pour les admins (vu que de toutes faon vous avez le max d'toile automatiquement) ?


L'ancien systme mis en place en 2006 tait trs complexe, compos des quatre lments : plumes (rouges ou violettes, 6 ou 8), toiles (rouges ou violettes, 6 ou 8), rang noir, rouge ou violet, pseudo bleu, orange, vert, ou rouge, en tentant de trouver une solution pour caser toutes les combinaisons de participations qui existaient  l'poque : rdacteur, modrateur, responsable, admin, appartenance au comit de direction, etc. C'tait trop complexe. On a voulu simplifier avec un rang unique (progressif)  toiles et une couleur unique de titre pour les responsables pour viter de retomber dans les mmes travers que le systme prcdent.




> Y'a un truc que j'ai jamais capt: A partir de quand un rdacteur passe membre de la rdaction?


L'appartenance  la rdaction de Developpez.com consiste  intgrer une quipe  part entire. A ce titre, des qualits pour le travail en quipe sont ncessaires (l o quand tu rdiges tes premiers articles tu peux faire a tout seul). On te proposera d'entrer dans la rdaction dans l'un des deux cas suivants :
- Volont de continuer  rdiger rgulirement
- Volont de devenir modrateur du forum
Dans ce cas-l, ta candidature sera soumise  l'quipe ainsi qu'au DRH, et tu seras accept (ou non  :;): ). Une fois dans la rdaction de Developpez.com, tu auras accs  de trs nombreux forums internes o tu pourras voir et participer  toute la mcanique si tu le souhaites.  :;): 

Notez pour que pour devenir modrateur du Chat (permanent), il est ncessaire de faire dj partie de la rdaction de Developpez.com.

----------


## Maxoo

Trop la classe  :;):  
J'aime beaucoup.

----------


## gwinyam

C'est rigolo ces statuettes  :8-): 

Merci du boulot effectu  ::ccool::

----------


## fring

Bonjour  tous,

Qui m'a piqu mon emblme de rdacteur ?  ::calim2::

----------


## Caro-Line

@fring : comme l'explique Anomaly l'emblme est attribu automatiquement. 
Pour se faire il s'appuie sur le lien fait entre la publication sur le portail et ton profil.

Les articles que tu as rdigs datent srement d'avant la mise en place du portail et donc ce lien n'est pas fait.
Tu peux essayer de demander  ton responsable de faire le lien rtro-activement.

C'est pour cela que tu as bien le titre de Rdacteur (mis manuellement lui) et non pas l'emblme.

----------


## Pierre Fauconnier

Ca dpoussire...

 ::ccool::

----------


## fring

Merci pour les explications Caro  ::ccool:: 
Il n'y a pas pril en la demeure, c'tait une boutade  ::):

----------


## Guardian

> c'tait une boutade


Tu es Dijonnais ?  ::whistle:: 


Sinon  ::ccool::  le nouveau systme  ::ave::

----------


## sshpcl2

1000 points !!! fait beaucoup .. pour une toile. 

On peux rajouter l'icone boulet pour les contributeurs au opinion contrevers et  l'orthographe douteuse  ::aie::  

si vous chercher votre homme je serais celui la ...

----------


## Anomaly

Je vais donc encore une fois me rpter.

Les barmes de points indiqus ici ne concernent que les membres de la rdaction ; en effet ces derniers ont gnralement un nombre trs lev de points, d'o l'utilisation d'un barme en consquence.

Il n'aurait aucun sens que 99% de la rdaction soient bloqus au maximum fix  5 toiles, tout comme il n'aurait aucun sens que la grande majorit des membres soient bloqus au statut d'invit de passage simplement parce que certains trs gros contributeurs dpassent les 35 000 points.

Ensuite, 1 000 points c'est pour 2 toiles rouges, et non pas une.

(Soupir)  ::roll::

----------


## Wachter

Flicitations pour la mise en place de ce systme de rangs ainsi que pour la ralisation graphique des emblmes, cela fait chic !  ::ccool:: 

--
Wachter

----------


## supersnail

Bonjour,

Toutes mes flicitations, les nouveaux emblmes sont symathiques  ::ccool:: 

Et puis, ma statuette "aide sur le chat" est sympa  ::):

----------


## pseudocode

Super boulot !  ::ccool:: 


PS: Faut que j'achte un cran plus grand... Un simple post fait 400 pixels de haut.  ::D:   ::pastaper::

----------


## Invit

Superbe

Je vois le ciel de la nuit toil de rouge  ::mouarf:: 

Sans plaisanter, des volutions de ce styles montrent un forum vivant et encore bravo  Ano et  tous ceux qui ont particip  cela  ::applo::

----------


## khayyam90

Bravo Ano  ::applo::

----------


## Nathanael Marchand

> Dans ce cas-l, ta candidature sera soumise  l'quipe ainsi qu'au DRH, et tu seras accept (ou non ). Une fois dans la rdaction de Developpez.com, tu auras accs  de trs nombreux forums internes o tu pourras voir et participer  toute la mcanique si tu le souhaites.





> Super boulot, comme d'hab' 
> 
> Peux-tre un dbut de rponse par ici .


Ok ok! Faut que je trouve du temps pour crire le dernier chapitre de mon article en cours alors :p

----------


## Domi2

Bravo et merci pour tout le travail effectu !

 ::lahola::

----------


## carden752

Bravo, c'est super ces petites statuettes.  ::ccool::

----------


## Atomya Rise

Juste pour information  ::aie:: 

ce ne sont pas des statuettes mais des emblmes... et encore,  l'origine, cela t mme des trophes  ::aie:: 

 :;):

----------


## gwinyam

A quand les commandes au format pin's? ::mrgreen::

----------


## Bluedeep

> On peux rajouter l'icone boulet pour les contributeurs au opinion contrevers et  l'orthographe douteuse  la ...


Voil une ide qu'elle est bonne (d'autant plus qu'il semble y avoir une pidmie ces derniers temps)  ::aie::

----------


## transgohan

Youhou beau boulot ! 
Tu nous as concoct de bien jolis icones Ato !  ::hola::

----------


## ymoreau

Bravo pour ces amliorations !

----------


## Bisnrs

Agrablement surpris, a dpote.  ::ccool:: 

D'ailleurs j'ai vu passer un emblme qui n'apparait pas dans la liste du premier post, celui des trophes gagns !


Edit : Je viens de remarquer que ces emblmes n'apparaissent pas sur les profils.

----------


## psylox

> Heuuu.... je ne pense pas que ce soit les rcompenses qui font qu'un dveloppeur est plus ou moins bon...
> 
> C'est plus une marque de participation afin de remercier les personnes qui participe chaque jour  la vie sur DVP


Oui je sais c'tait une boutade, c'est juste qu'en lisant l'article a m'a fait penser  a  ::):

----------


## ram-0000

C'est super maintenant !!

Juste un petit bmol, le libell "Rdacteur occasionnel" quand on met la souris sur le symbole de rdacteur me semble un peu rducteur. Avec 8 articles en 9 mois, je pense tre un peu plus qu'un rdacteur occasionnel.

D'autant plus qu'il n'y a pas besoin de faire la diffrence au niveau de ce libell entre un rdacteur non-membres de la rdaction et un rdacteur membre de la rdaction, c'est dj fait par les emblmes de rang.

----------


## minnesota

+1, surtout qu'il y a des "rdacteurs" non occasionnels mais qui n'ont rdig qu'un (malheureux  ::aie:: ) article.

----------


## Anomaly

@ram-0000, @minnesota : cela devrait tre mieux maintenant.

----------


## Atomya Rise

> @ram-0000, @minnesota : cela devrait tre mieux maintenant.


a c'est de la ractivit ! Merci Ano  ::):   ::ccool::

----------


## ram-0000

> @ram-0000, @minnesota : cela devrait tre mieux maintenant.


Super !! Merci M'sieur

----------


## TheGzD

Un changement esthtique et efficace => bien jou  ::ccool::

----------


## Golgotha

Vraiment un excellent travail !  ::merci::

----------


## minnesota

> @ram-0000, @minnesota : cela devrait tre mieux maintenant.


Dans le fond, ce n'est que lui rendre justice, car c'est un membre de qualit avec beaucoup de mrite.  ::ccool:: 
Bien sr, c'est encore mieux quand le systme ne laisse planer aucun doute  ce sujet, alors merci pour lui et pour ton coute.

----------


## andry.aime

Super  ::hola:: 
 ::chin:: 

A+.

----------


## beekeep

Trs bonne volution ! et jolie en plus  ::D: 

Merci  tous ceux qui ont particip  sa mise en place  ::ccool::

----------


## Auteur

Je viens de dcouvrir qu'il y a aussi cet emblme pour les responsables de rubriques :

----------


## Marc Lussac

Ce trophe peu tre attribu  tous pour les dfis, jeux concours, etc.

D'autres membres que les resps de rubriques vont bientt en bnficier, c'est en cours....

----------


## Auteur

> Ce trophe peu tre attribu  tous pour les dfis, jeux concours, etc.
> 
> D'autres membres que les resps de rubriques vont bientt en bnficier, c'est en cours....


merci pour ce complment  ::ccool::

----------


## gwinyam

Lemblme des rdacteurs de news a pris la porte? ::mrgreen::

----------


## TheGzD

> Lemblme des rdacteurs de news a pris la porte?


Srement un bug qui ne saurait tarder  tre corrig.
En effet le compteur "Actualits publies" est  zro pour tout le monde => personne ne peut donc avoir lemblme ^^

----------


## gwinyam

Pauvre emblme mal-trait, martyr de l'innovation, effac du regard des hommes, expul...

Ok je sors. ::mrgreen::

----------


## Anomaly

Le problme li  l'emblme Actualits est dsormais corrig.  ::):

----------


## gwinyam

Merci  toute l'quipe pour ce travail ::ccool::

----------


## andry.aime

> Le problme li  l'emblme Actualits est dsormais corrig.


Et encore 



> a c'est de la ractivit ! Merci Ano


 ::hola::   ::ccool::

----------


## Littledaem

J'adore ce systme et effectivement bravo  Atomy Rise magnifique ...  ::D:

----------


## ram-0000

Au risque de paraitre un peu lourd ( ::?: ), j'ai encore 2 petites remarques :

Tout d'abord, le libell quand on positionne la souris sur licne des news est "x actualits publies".
Pourquoi prfixer celle des articles par "Rdacteur - ", pourquoi ne pas mettre directement "x articles publis".

Ensuite ma deuxime remarque est plus d'ordre orthographique mais voir comme libell "1 actualits publies" ou "1 articles publis", cela choque. Ce n'est pas possible de grer le pluriel dans ces libells ou alors au minimum de mettre "1 actualit(s) publie(s)" ou "1 article(s) publi(s)"

----------


## Anomaly

Parce que je marque en priorit la signification de l'emblme, comme la majorit des emblmes, quand cela a un sens. Pourquoi les actualits ne comportent pas la signification ? Parce qu'on peut trs bien avoir une discussion publie comme actualit sans pour autant tre un chroniqueur ou une chroniqueuse. Moi-mme j'ai cet emblme sans en tre un, simplement parce que j'ai fait des annonces sur les nouveauts forums. Aucun titre ne semblant convenir pour tout le monde pour cet emblme particulier, j'ai prfr omettre la signification de l'emblme.

De plus originellement je distinguais Rdacteur, Rdactrice, Rdacteur occasionnel et Rdactrice occasionnelle. Les membres du forum ont exprim leur mcontentement pour ces deux derniers titres, ils ont donc t supprims.

Pour la gestion du pluriel, je pensais l'avoir gr, force est de constater est que mon code est inoprant. Une solution, en attendant que j'ai le temps de remettre  nouveau les doigts dans le code PHP, serait donc de publier plus, comme a le pluriel deviendra adapt.  ::ange::

----------


## Anomaly

Bonsoir  tous,

J'ai le plaisir que le module Emblmes a t mis  jour ce soir.  ::): 

Les nouveauts sont les suivantes :
 Les emblmes sont mieux prsentes pour les personnes qui en possdent plus de 5 (donc qui ne tiennent pas sur une seule ligne). Le pluriel dans les descriptions des emblmes Rdacteur, Chroniqueur et Blogueur est dsormais correctement gr. Dsormais, pour l'emblme Trophe, il y en a 3 diffrents : une en bronze pour ceux qui ont entre 1 et 4 trophes, une argent pour ceux qui en ont entre 5 et 9 et une en or pour les veinards ayants 10 trophes ou plus.
J'en profite pour prciser la signification de l'emblme Trophe qui n'avait pas t annonce en mme temps que les autres.

L'emblme Trophe apparat ds qu'un trophe a t attribu par l'quipe d'administration  une personne. Ces trophes sont des rcompenses attribues suite  essentiellement deux vnements :
 Aux membres du forum qui ont remport un concours organis par Developpez (comme par exemple les Dfis) Aux membres de la rdaction qui se sont distingus par une participation exceptionnelle
Chaque trophe rapporte 40 points, et un clic sur l'emblme Trophe affiche le dtails des trophes reus.

L'emblme trophe de bronze (1-4 trophes reus) : 
L'emblme trophe d'argent (5-9 trophes reus) : 
L'emblme trophe d'or (10+ trophes reus) :

----------


## Auteur

bonsoir, 

je viens de remarquer un bug d'affichage chez un de nos responsables  savoir Bovino :

Dans cette discussion il a 5 emblmes alors que dans cette annonce il n'en a que 2.

----------


## Bluedeep

donc plus de deux fois plus blme ? un problme d'indice de protection excessif sans doute ?

 ::dehors::

----------

